# Best CO2 Drop checkers.



## lithevantim (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there,

I am interested in buying a very accurate CO2 drop checker to measure the CO2 levels in my tank.

I have done a bit of research and had a look around and the ANS Drop checker seems to be a sensible price even though it's a basic design. They are for sale on ebay for $10-$12.

It's advertised on aquascape design here:
http://www.aquascapedesign.com.au/pr...p-Checker.html

There is another i was interested in getting because it has a double chamber for comparison. But it's 85 australian dollars. which is a bit above my budget but i would be willing to buy it if anyone has had really good experience with it.

http://www.aquascapedesign.com.au/pr...2-Checker.html

Could anyone suggest Drop checkers that they have had experience with. Either good or bad.

the main thing i'm looking for is accuracy, but is there any real difference from checker to checker?

thanks

regards

tim


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers.html

I currently use the Green Leaf nano from the above link. 
Crystal clear glass with a strong suction cup, and all the solution you could need, put this checker at the top of my list.

I cannot say enough about this retailer. The dry ferts are inexpensive too!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You can get one for $5 bucks at www.fish-street.com
Same drop checker you'd pay $25 for in the States.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

The best (most accurate) drop checker is two drop checkers. Which reminds me of a joke.
What's better then a roll of Duct tape?
:hail:http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...wo-are-better.-(or-wet-killed-a-bunch-of-fish.)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Be sure to use a carbonate based dKH solution with it along with the indicator fluid. Don't use tap water, distilled water or aquarium water.


----------

